# H.Pylori gastritis



## kumeena (Aug 26, 2009)

H.Pylori gastritis 535.40 and 041.86 . please confirm is it correct?

Thank you in advance


----------



## kbarron (Aug 26, 2009)

It looks good to me.


----------



## jennettemartinez (Aug 4, 2017)

Chronic infectious gastritis/Helicobacter pylori (H.pylori)
Assign codes 535.10, atrophic gastritis without mention of hemorrhage, and 041.86, H. pylori -- K29.40 icd 10
(041.85 prior to October 1, 1985). (See Coding Clinic, first quarter 1994, page 18.)


----------

